# Do I turn off heat lamps at night?



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

I got my new leo today and it has a heat light, but ive never used one. Should I get a heat mat or just keep the light too?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd turn a heat lamp off at night personally, as the light may disturb them. However this may cause a problem if you have low ambient night temps.
However, if you ditch the heat lamp and buy a heat mat instead, you can leave that on (thermostatted) 24-7.


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

I use a heat mat with my other one. Ill probably get a heat mat soon then


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello 
you could use a heat lamp in the day and switch to a mat at night as long as they are both thermostatted and you are able to get correct temperatures. but i wouldn't leave a light on permanently or use them both at the same time.
i prefer to just use heat mats with all my leopard geckos have tried heat lights but i find that the Viv's reach max temp very fast and the light hardly ever comes on. this is obviously dependant on the size of the Viv you are using also what the Viv is made out of.


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Think I might get a heat mat tomorrow then.


----------

